#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  2,000 Monks to take part in mass merit-making ceremony in North Pattaya

## dirtydog

*2,000 Monks to take part in mass merit-making ceremony in North Pattaya.* 
On Thursday Morning at Pattaya City Hall, Khun Itipon, the Mayor of Pattaya chaired a preparation meeting to discuss plans for a mass merit-making ceremony which will take place on 10th August on the North Pattaya Road. 2,000 Monks will take part in this mass ceremony which will start at 6am. The event has been organized to celebrate the forthcoming birthday of Her Majesty the Queen and to assist Monks who reside in temples in the South of Thailand. 226 Temples in four provinces, Yalla, Naratiwat, Pattani and Songkla will receive offerings of food and other provisions.

12
44
44

Pattaya One news

----------

